# Bild-Spiegelung mit Java!



## McNet (13. Apr 2006)

So hallo hallo ihr lieben.

Also vor ab, ich habe keinen blassen dunst von Java, aber einige von euch wie ich sehe 
Umzwar dreht es sich um folgendes:

Ich bin gerade dabei ein neues Temlplate zu entwerfen, nun möchte ich folgendes Feature einbauen, und bin mir schon fast sicher das das nur Java-Technisch zu lösen ist.

Man nehme zB eine Seite mit linkem und rechtem seitenrand, ca. 150 px groß. Diesen Seitenrand ziert ein ,fixed-attachment, hintergrundbild, welches ganz am boden klebt.

So, nun hat der content bereich logischerweise Ränder, in meiner Vorstellung einen verchromten Rahmen.
Nun möchte ich es realisieren, das das hinterdrungbild sich auch am rahmen des contents wieder findet.
-> wenn ich die spiegelung manuall als bild rein mache, und scrolle kann man sich ya denken was passiert 

Klar, ich könnte her gehen und die spiegelungen fix an auf den rand setzen, habe aber dann folgendes Problem:
Scrolle ich soweit das das hintergrundbild welches sich am boden befindet den rahmen verlässt, also der content berich schon darüber ist, dann sieht es durchweg beschissen aus, wenn dann auch noch zusätzlich 2 fixe bilder von den spiegelungen am rahmen da unten rum hängen. Also müsste auch noch bravisimo mäßig der untere rahmen wenn das hintergrund bild dann unter dem content ist es schön spiegeln und wenn das hinterhrundbild noch weiter unten ist auch wieder aus der spiegelung des unteren rahmens verschwinden. 

Ich weis ich komm hier an, mein erster post und dann gleich sowas :wink: , aber ich habe jetzt so lange rumüberlegt und gemacht und und und... und das ist genau das was ich haben will 

Ich fänd es einfach genial wenn euch irgendwas dazu einfällt... einfach das der rahmen des kontents irgendwie den hintergrund spiegelt...

Und ich hoffe auch ich konnte mich mit dem geschreibsel gut ausdrücken, was ich mir so vorstell!!!

Habt schon mal mächtig viel dank im Vorraus!!!!!

greez Mc


----------



## Illuvatar (13. Apr 2006)

Bist du dir sicher, dass du da nichts verwechselst?

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099


----------



## McNet (13. Apr 2006)

Hm, wie gesagt, ich hab davon keinen blassen dunst.

Aber wenn ich her gehe, und solche dinge anschaue wie bilder, die eine wasserspiegelung haben, oder bilder die zB wennman mit der maus darüber geht wie wasser wirkt, dann sind das immer eingebundene JavaApplets.

Deshalb dachte/denke ich auch das mein Wunsch zu Java gehört.


----------



## lin (13. Apr 2006)

wenn du kein fertiges package findest, das spiegelungen an gebogenen Oberflächen rechnet, dann wird das nicht zu realisieren sein für jemanden der "keinen blaßen Dunst" von Java hat.
Und java3d würd ich mir mal in die Haare streichen für ne Homepage, denn das hamn die wenigsten installiert.. und eh nur unter windows


----------



## McNet (14. Apr 2006)

Ah ja kk.

Hat mir da dann vielleicht jemand mal einen Tip wo ich am besten mal zum suchen anfangen sollte? Stichworte? Gute Internetadressen die mit sowas zu tun haben, oder in dieser Art. Wäre sehr dankbar.

Also einer der schnell aufgibt bin ich nicht, ich werd das irgendwann irgendwie bei mir in der seite drin haben ^^.

"Keinen blasen dunst" -> Ich kenne mich sehr gut in php aus, perl auch, js, asp usw...
Nur eben hatte ich noch nie was mit java zu tun. Also damit ist jetzt vorwiegend erstmal gemeint das ich diese Sprache nicht kenne. Programmiertechnisch mich damit mal anfreunden wird bestimmt mal ganz oberflächlich möglich sein


----------



## Illuvatar (17. Apr 2006)

McNet hat gesagt.:
			
		

> "Keinen blasen dunst" -> Ich kenne mich sehr gut in php aus, perl auch, js, asp usw...



Wenn das stimmt, und du kein Kiddy bist, das meint alles zu können, aber keine Ahnung hat (da gehe ich mal nicht davon aus  ), macht das das für dich wahrscheinlich schonmal um einiges einfacher, wenn du PHP oder JS schon objektorientiert gemcht hast, sehr viel einfacher (Ja, afaik gibts in JS auch irgendwie Objekte  ).

Du solltest eben am besten mal in unsere Tutorials/Bücher-Sektion schauen. Wenn du Java wirklich lernen willst, kannst du nach einem Ebook (Javabuch/Javainsel) schauen, wenn du einfach gerade nur das Problem bewältigen willst, dürfte ein kürzeres Tutorial reichen...

Die Spiegelung wird dennoch nicht einfach, aber ich denke, das ist dann shcon irgendwie zu machen, vielleicht auch in einer einfacheren Version.


----------

